# Core 2 Clubhouse



## tkpenalty (Mar 7, 2007)

Core 2 Clubhouse


(Moderators, do not move this thread please!)

Hey guys, this is the Core 2 Clubhouse. You don't have to join like my X1950 Series Clubhouse. Basically this is a support thread for all you guys who need help, or would like to talk about overclocking, etc. There can be members as well but this is more of a formal club. 



> *Update: 7/3/2007*
> Clubhouse formed:
> 
> Rules:
> ...



**Members list**

*Tkpenalty*
Teh_f0under


> CPU: Core 2 Duo E6300
> O/C: 2.325Ghz@+.05v (faulty voltage sensors cannot be trusted)
> FSB: 1344mhz
> RAM: 420mhzx2
> ...



*Infrared*
_Moderator_



> CPU: Core 2 Duo E6400
> OC: 3.68ghz@1.48v
> 3.68ghz cpu 1.48v
> FSB: 460mhz (1840mhz)
> ...



*Malware*
_TPU Staff_



> MB: ASUS P5B Deluxe
> CPU: Core 2 Duo E6300 L632 1.325Vcore
> O/C: 3004MHz @ 1.275V BIOS(1.248V idle/load)
> RAM: 429x2 @ CL5-5-5-15 @ 2.1V
> ...



*Kurash*


> CPU: Core 2 Duo E6300
> OC: 3.36Ghz
> FSB: 480x4
> Vcore: 1.32 (stock)
> Temperatures: 33c Idle/54c Load


*BXtreme*
Second in command


> CPU: Core 2 Duo E6300
> OC: 3.0Ghz
> STATUS: Working, off OC
> COOLING: Stock...
> ...



*Tatty_one*


> _Official TPU Grandad _
> CPU: E6600
> OC: 3.85Ghz (ON A STOCK COOLER?)



*Ex_Reven*


> CPU: Core 2 Duo E6400
> OC: 3.0Ghz
> STATUS: Working
> Cooling: unknown



*JMS45*


> _From AMD 2 Intel _
> CPU: Core 2 Duo E6600
> OC: 366fsb.



*scoutingwraith*


> _Lappy C2D_
> CPU: Core 2 Duo T7200
> OC: N/A (why would you?)



*tigger69*


> CPU: Core 2 Duo E6300
> OC: 3.5Ghz
> STATUS: Working for sure!



====================================================================
Tips for purchase:
====================================================================

Core 2 Duo:
Currently the best buy for the Core 2 Duo range is the E6600, highly overclockable and 4MB of cache makes it make the Core 2 Extreme look almost a rip off. However, this is not the case as the Core 2 EE is of more higher quality. If your budget does not prevail, the E6300 is also a good buy, the E4300 (around $200 USD) if you don't have an extra $30 in your pocket. E4300 is not better than the E6300 when equivalently clocked. Core 2 Duo E6300/E6400/E4300s are for general/server use and they don't compain when gaming. Highly recommended for all you intel guys over a Pentium D/Pentium 4 unless you cannot afford it.
Something like a X6800 is just for max performance for overclocking or stock speeds. 

Cooling wise, the stock intel cooler is almost silent anyway, so its rather pointless for after market coolers, unless decent overclocking, or wanting to show off your mad light show. Even though the stock intel cooler has the same appearance as the Pentium 4 ones, it uses a different bearing, and motor.

Stock cooling is substantial until you hit 2.8Ghz mark, from there on I would consider changing solutions. Nevertheless be wise in what you choose, since core 2 duos have lower heat output, and thus needing less bulkier coolers. Example:

-CNPS7700CU (Block of copper with fan on top). Its a decent cooler alright cools all the components around the mobo, however considering its weight, its a big flop. 1kg for such a tiny improvement at stock speeds is not really worth it. However its results are better for load temps. AlCU would be a better option. Nevertheless even with its weight, low height (it wont decide to rock around when you are shipping or moving it around) and its mounting mechanism prevents motherboard damage. 

-G-Power Gigabyte/Thermalright HR-01/etc (Heapipe cooler with small aluminium fins, low weight). A good cooler, very light and well below the max weight for intel/amd, these are the best types of coolers to look out for, providing good performance and not being too bulky. 

-CNPS9700AT/CNPS9700NT/CNPS9500/Thermalright Ultra 120/92 (heatpipe cooler with extemely large aluminium/copper fin array)
Solid performance, however the weight of these coolers is back up to the CNPS7700CU. Note that these are "towers " and care must be taken upon shipping as the coolers's high height and weight make them reasonate more when being shipped or moved.

UPDATE: Those planning on purchasing the E4300 and E4400 PLEASE hold onto your cash, intel are phasing out both processors E4500 that has been released. the E4500 has a 11x Multi... YES 11x Multi, which means from 200 to 266 fsb will give u 2.926Ghz... Core 2 Extreme speeds. 

Quad Core:
Quad Cores these days are becoming mainstream, wait for Q3 (266 USD). Atm its too expensive for it to be substantially worth it. For businesses it would be a good choice as it would be better to have one Quad processor than two Dual cores. This does not make them crap, they are very powerful, except no applications utilise this extra power. Server owners should look into that. Overall great but, not practical at the moment, give it another few months and us dual core'ers will be wailing.

This time, stuff stock cooling and get a Freezer 7 or something. Honestly these run really HOT, stock cooling is not as good as the CPU cooler itself is different to the ones found on Pentium Ds/Core 2 Duos. Stock cooling barely keeps it running at a safe temperature.



Celeron 4xx: (Core 2 Celeron)

Very cheap and overclockable, however low cache is a bit of a let down. As cheap as a P4 now but offers much more performance, Celeron 4xx are the ones to look out for. Boasting low clock speeds, and a low multi as well as less cache, it produces very little heat in comparison with the Pentium Dual core, or the Core 2 Duos. In this case Intel uses a finely lapped and polished aluminium cored cooler, which is a good cooling solution, max overclocks top off around 2Ghz due to the low multiplier of 6x

Pentium Dual Core 1MB Cache: (Core 2 Pentium)

E2140, aka Core 2 Pentium, is very cheap being around $90, 7x multi, Allendale with 1mb disabled. 

========================================================================================================


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 7, 2007)

i've got a c2d e6300, i'll join this, also I was thinking for a gd cooler so I can get it 3.x, cuz the temps are killing me! i'm on a not-so-gd cooler....I think any zalman ones...


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Mar 7, 2007)

Sooo many clubhouses.  You guys should get together, make sofa forts, and have a battle. 

Don't worry about anyone moving it by the way.  I personally would rather have this here, and it's better for you anyway.


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 7, 2007)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> Sooo many clubhouses.  You guys should get together, make sofa forts, and have a battle.
> 
> Don't worry about anyone moving it by the way.  I personally would rather have this here, and it's better for you anyway.



a great moderator spotted


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 7, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> i've got a c2d e6300, i'll join this, also I was thinking for a gd cooler so I can get it 3.x, cuz the temps are killing me! i'm on a not-so-gd cooler....I think any zalman ones...



In all my honesty, something like a thermalright HR- series cooler will help a lot. Those are by far better than zalman.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Mar 7, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> a great moderator spotted



Lol, don't be too quick with the praise.  I never said I liked the clubhouses, just if they're going to exist I would rather have them in general nonsense   .


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 7, 2007)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> Lol, don't be too quick with the praise.  I never said I liked the clubhouses, just if they're going to exist I would rather have them in general nonsense   .



That's still cool. This is for those who don't know/read about it:



> Apart from that, First of all I would just like to say that this is all word of mouth information my Intel rep let slip when I saw him in the shop, so I can't say it is accurate or even true, but here is what he said:
> 
> There will be Core 2 Celerons based off both the Conroe core and the Allendale core. He still wasn't sure if they were keeping the Celeron name or moving on, but he seems pretty confident that the Celeron name was dead.
> 
> ...


----------



## JC316 (Mar 7, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Core 2 Clubhouse
> 
> 
> (
> ...




Your prices are off a bit. These are from newegg.

E4300 $169
E6300 $183
E6400 $221
E6600 $313
E6700 $512
X6800 $965


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 7, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Your prices are off a bit. These are from newegg.
> 
> E4300 $169
> E6300 $183
> ...



I mean prices of the average dealer. Thanks for the prices anyway =D


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 7, 2007)

i just thought i'd pop my nose in as i have a oo oo 6300 lol.



> Core 2 Duo E6300/E6400/E4300s are for general/server use and they don't compain when gaming



they certainly dont complain when gaming,even at 3.5ghz.


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 8, 2007)

Yeah.. I just installed the CNPS7700CU again, this time with more thermal paste, evenly applied , with the base emerged in alcohol for 30 minutes. Now my idle temps are so low.. =D.

Man... 975X chipsets absolutely die (i.e. data not going through, textures from game not making it to GPU) when there is too much heat... 59*C... 

32*C FTW!!!! before it was hitting the high 40s.


----------



## infrared (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm getting on just fine with my i975x 

my cpu and NB are both watercooled, and i'm voltmodding the NB as soon as i can find myself a decent soldering iron. Once they're voltmodded, to about 1.9v (real volts, not bios) they usually can reach over 480mhz fsb. And of course! memory bandwidth is unreal!


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 8, 2007)

id like to join your club 

I have a E6400

my c2d WAS OC'd to 3ghz at stock volts but i cleared my cmos a couple of weeks back when i installed a new PSU. So currently im at 2.1 and cant be bothered OC'ing again lol. maybe when i finish this terms work at school 

Temps at 3ghz were about 40 degrees on boot.
Dunno about load as of yet, but shouldnt be TOO hot


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 8, 2007)

The Core 2 Clubhouse is in the non-sence area


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 10, 2007)

no, now in the club area


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 10, 2007)

lol yeah. I wish I had picked a different name, oh well (more views now though which is quite good)

 I've heard some bizzare reports of some C2Ds shrieking once overclocked too much. Can anyone justify this? 

Right now on: 

CPU SPEED: 2245mhz
Bus Speed: 320mhz 
FSB: 1280mhz
Multi: X7
Speedstep off,

RAM Speeds DDR667 @ DDR800 speeds.

Btw, my generic RAM really sucks, it completely heats up the poor heatspreaders. Luckily my CNPS7700CU is blowing air on them... with the stock intel cooler... it crashed often.

My CNPS7700CU has a scratched base so I won't do heavy overclocking now. 

What voltages are recommended btw?


----------



## infrared (Mar 10, 2007)

I'd like to join please 

cpu: 3.68ghz cpu 1.48v
fsb: 460mhz (1840mhz)
ram: 920mhz 1:1 4-4-3-8 2.4v

Cooling: Swiftech Apogee waterblock.



tkpenalty said:


> I've heard some bizzare reports of some C2Ds shrieking once overclocked too much. Can anyone justify this?
> 
> What voltages are recommended btw?



The "shrieking" is more likely to be the coils in the power circuits. A cpu is a solid lump, there's nothing on it that can physically make a noise.

As far as recommended voltage goes, it varies. I personally havn't needed to go over 1.52v, but then again i am on watercooling. I'd say 1.55v should be safe, just keep an eye on temps


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 10, 2007)

infrared said:


> I'd like to join please
> 
> cpu: 3.68ghz cpu 1.48v
> fsb: 460mhz (1840mhz)
> ...



At overclocked speeds and temps, its stil very cool (nowhere near pentium D heat generated... the motherboard laughs at these clocks,  though I really need a thermalright to cool my northbridge). How hot does your northbridge get anyway? There isnt air blowing on it.. so It could be not as effective.

Should I heatsink the mofsets?

(anti-one star protestor, remove vote system only to moderators plox)

EDIT: you're in


----------



## Boneface (Mar 11, 2007)

Ive had mine to 4.0ghz and no shreiking. I did fry my board on an OC attempt however


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 18, 2007)

CLUBHOUSE CLOSED:

Reason:

Faggot keeps one starring thread, leading to low views.


----------



## infrared (Mar 18, 2007)

Hmm, i need to speak with w1zzard, maybe to scrap the whole thread rating system.


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 18, 2007)

CLUBHOUSE RESUMED (I was pissed cos my parents were yelling at me)


----------



## new_rez (Mar 26, 2007)

Here is a guide I found on C2D temps. I am in no way claiming it as my own work as it isn't. I got it from http://forumz.tomshardware.com/hardware/Core-Duo-Temperature-Guide-ftopict221745.html

Thought i'd post it as a quote as the link could die (doubt it though).

Thanks



> Core 2 Duo Temperature Guide Updated March 24th, 2007 ​
> Scope
> 
> The purpose of this Guide is to provide users with an understanding of thermal relationships, so that C2D platforms can be uniformly tested, properly analyzed, and accurately monitored. This Guide is not an Engineering Document, and does not address unnecessarily diverse or complex technical details. Certain strict definitions have therefore been relaxed to simplify concepts and enhance readability. This Guide applies to air cooled mainstream Desktop C2D processors.
> ...


----------



## Kursah (Apr 14, 2007)

TK, I'd like to join this club also! Might as well! Since I have my core 2 system and the x1950, it just seems right! I've got:
Asus P5B Deluxe, bios 1004, fsb 1920 (480)
 >OEM Cooling
e6300 1.86 @ 3.36 w/stock 1.32 voltage (reads 1.28, droops to 1.26 under load), Multi @ 7x
 >Cooling - Freezer Pro 7 w/AS5, 33c Idle, 54c Load
G.Skill PC6400 phu2-2gbhz DDR2800 at DDR2 960 (480), 4-4-4-5, 2.25v, 1:1 Ratio
 >OEM Heatsinks, Corsair XMS Airflow Ram Cooler


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 16, 2007)

Arent you already in the club?

Have a look: 



> **Member List**
> 
> *Leader:*
> 
> ...


_

EDIT: WHoops.. wrong clubhouse heeheh..._


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 16, 2007)

can i join too please?

i think with my upto now experience with my c2d oc'ing i think i should be a member


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 17, 2007)

Okay guys, sorry cause I neglected you... apart from that, take photos of your cooling solution you use for your C2D.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 17, 2007)

OC Project 1# Overclocking with Generic RAM

*2:35*
Started at "Base" overclock from 266>350

*2:36*
Checked stability through several tools.

*2:42* 
FSB 350->380 2.66Ghz

Result: Quicker boot times.


----------



## anticlutch (Apr 17, 2007)

tk's starting all the cool new clubs 

I'm in with my stock E6400 @ 2.13 gHz. I wish I would clock it more but my lame mobo only supports up to 400fsb = 2.4gHz...


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 17, 2007)

anticlutch said:


> tk's starting all the cool new clubs
> 
> I'm in with my stock E6400 @ 2.13 gHz. I wish I would clock it more but my lame mobo only supports up to 400fsb = 2.4gHz...



Are you serious? I mean like WTF? Apart from that, my memory only allows FSB speeds up to 392... then it refuses to boot. Stupid RAM is so shit. You cant believe the timings. (Whats so bad about me making the new clubs?)

5-5-5-15 I mean WTF? I even wasted a dollar or two on memery coolers (only need one kit because the memory is only on one side , got them for liek $5).

Voltages dont help as well... its just that the RAM sucks so much...At 2.66Ghz the C2D runs the same temps as it normally does but the performance is noticeable.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 17, 2007)

How much shitter can this memory get? PC crashed at 7:01.


----------



## anticlutch (Apr 17, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Are you serious? I mean like WTF? Apart from that, my memory only allows FSB speeds up to 392... then it refuses to boot. Stupid RAM is so shit. You cant believe the timings. (Whats so bad about me making the new clubs?)
> 
> 5-5-5-15 I mean WTF? I even wasted a dollar or two on memery coolers (only need one kit because the memory is only on one side , got them for liek $5).
> 
> Voltages dont help as well... its just that the RAM sucks so much...At 2.66Ghz the C2D runs the same temps as it normally does but the performance is noticeable.



Nothing's bad with you starting cool clubs 

Your problem is memory related though... mine is because of a chipset 
Stupid board goes up to 400fsb, and if I set it to 401fsb, the motherboard locks up (ASUS's auto-reboot/recover thing doesn't even work). I want to change the mobo for something else but I'm too lazy to take everything apart 

There are some cheap DDR2 800 ram kits out now... Corsair's XMS2 ram is only $140 (last time I checked) after MIR from the Egg... It's a shame that they don't ship internationally for those that live in other countries like Australia though (I can't imagine not having a Fry's near me, and not being able to order from Newegg).


----------



## new_rez (Apr 18, 2007)

Here is my cooling. Thermalright Ultra 90 + 120mm fan, 2 80mm silent fans at the back and a 80mm Delta fan blowing over the memory. The delta fan has 80.1CFM!! Keeps the memory as cold as ice


----------



## malware (Apr 18, 2007)

I'd like to be one of the team too, this will be my first clubhouse to join.  My specs

MB: ASUS P5B Deluxe
CPU: Core 2 Duo E6300 L632 1.325Vcore
O/C: 3004MHz @ 1.275V BIOS(1.248V idle/load) 
RAM: 429x2 @ CL5-5-5-15 @ 2.1V
Multi: 7x
Speedstep: OFF
STATUS: 24/7 OC. 
Cooling: Noctua NH-U12 + NF-S12 Fan


----------



## D007 (Apr 18, 2007)

Is there like a joining process? well if not I'm in there like swimwear  

C2d e6400 conroe.. feel free to peep the specs.. my cooling is in the link below to newegg.. i love it.. i stay at or below 60c max load even at 1.65v to the cpu core.. 2 120mm fans 2 80 mm fans hoooked up direct to the 12v line (the case fan line waaay weak) artic cooler coming in fro the gpu today from newegg as well.. all blue lights..  at 1.67 i hit like 61c max.. I removed the floppy drive covers on the case and out an 80 mm fan it in.. it lines up perfectly with the cpu cooler so it's like having a ram air running right through the center of the case and one of the 120mms in the back to suck all the air out.. then i direct the hot air away from the room with an air purifier.. helps keep room temp down cause you know how it gets..lol.. I'm seriously about to run a mediocre ventilation system with those tubes they use to vent the dryer exhaust from a clothes dryer.. hook it right up to the 120 in the rear and blow the hot air right out the window.. or maybe into the attic..

EDIT: artic cooler pro 4 is not compatible with the 8800 model gpu. i gave it away on the forums lol.. i aint paying restocking and the fee it costed me to get it here.. i'd rather give it away.. ill just get something new friday lol..


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 19, 2007)

No joining process, just C2D and ur in but its not a member-hog club like some clubs are... this is for support...

Just some info i accidentally turned off the case fans and left the CNPS7700CU at the least settings, at the time I was playing HL2:EP1.... up to strider i was stuck... then the PC commited suicide because the core was at 61*C... the RAM was rather toasty as well. My GPU just laughed (it was at normal temps for some weird reason). 

Damn its not to do with the chipset for sure... the stupid RAM is at fault, the timings man
5-5-5-15... arent those like shit? Its slower than Value RAM DDR533... I suck at mem timings so yeah. Got some gold plated heatspreaders (aluminium) as well. Might get the real copper ones from my old PC.


----------



## anticlutch (Apr 19, 2007)

Actually that's what my Corsair XMS2 ram is at... I could probably push it further but there's no point when I can't even get a decent 25% overclock -_-


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 19, 2007)

But the thing is your RAM doesn't have all these weird quirks that my RAM has... its bandwidth is lower than yours.

Edit: mods clear the votes for both of my clubs please...


----------



## D007 (Apr 19, 2007)

my ram looses stability immediately lol.. i dont even try for 20% it's pointless for some reason.. it kills my cpu overclock instantly.. idk why but it is very obvious once i try to oc my memory even a little that i loose alot of stability.. im sticking with stock til i can afford something more high end i guess.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 20, 2007)

I love my memory, stable, runs cool (even cooler with the Corsair XMS Airflow over em!), and OC's great. I can do 4-4-4-5 @ DDR2 960, 2.25v, but there wasn't much of an increase from 4-4-4-12 at those speeds w/same voltage so I set them back to 4-4-4-12..figured no point in pushing too hard if there's no real increase. Average was about 50MB/s boost and .2 decrease in latency..but the memory is wonderful..last time I checked it was ~$170 on the 'egg, of course I paid way more than that, but I'm still content. G.Skill PC6400 phu2-2gbhz.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 20, 2007)

You make me cry D:


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 21, 2007)

Okay I just checked the benchmarks in SISOFTSANDRA, 4934mb/s for FLOAT STREAM.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 21, 2007)

UPDATE: After setting my PC5300 to run at PC6400 speeds, the results are as follows:


			
				SiSoftware Sandra said:
			
		

> Benchmark Results
> RAM Bandwidth Int Buff'd iSSE2 : 5222 MB/s
> RAM Bandwidth Float Buff'd iSSE2 : 5203 MB/s
> Results Interpretation : Higher index values are better.
> ...



w00t. This RAM likes these clocks 

EDIT:

UPDATE 2#: Orthos = 100% sucessful on DDR800 @ 4-4-4-12 , SISoftsandra :



			
				SiSoftware Sandra said:
			
		

> Benchmark Results
> RAM Bandwidth Int Buff'd iSSE2 : 5380 MB/s
> RAM Bandwidth Float Buff'd iSSE2 : 5396 MB/s
> Results Interpretation : Higher index values are better.
> ...


----------



## Oliver (Apr 21, 2007)

*Am I in*

I'd like in too.........bin playing around with taht c2d thing for a while

Cooling Solution:






& there has been some mods again: the fan on the side of my case has moved to the exhaut (back) the black fan has moved to the front (induction) and no fan on the side of the case to keep the zalman cooler on the ati free of turbulence:

INCREDIBLE RESULTS: -3° on the ati -2° on the Mobo -1° on the Cpu cooler.........move those side fans out of the way.......................


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 22, 2007)

hahah... ur motherboard sensors are fked


----------



## Oliver (Apr 22, 2007)

*Did you ,read me right?*



tkpenalty said:


> hahah... ur motherboard sensors are fked



I mean't "lowered"........but i guess you were chidding me 

Anyways the whole setup is better with airflow going from front to back........I'm going to get a better fan for the rear though I want negative pressure inthe front part of the case to suck up the cool air out side. (after all Paris isn't that tropical!!!! ) and real exhaust in the back!!!!


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 22, 2007)

Has anyone seen results of different coolers for C2D?
Id like to see how they all compare, but obviously thats impossible without one universal benchmark to run the coolers on. However, any good data/reviews will be good


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 22, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> Has anyone seen results of different coolers for C2D?
> Id like to see how they all compare, but obviously thats impossible without one universal benchmark to run the coolers on. However, any good data/reviews will be good



Really depends on the motherboard you have... DFI Temp sensors are good as well as gigabyte... HOWEVER ASUS temp monitors are notoriously fked (um anyone want a 34* Loaded Prescott? @stock cooling? ). Atm, the new 3R ICeage is the BEST air cooler, it has DTH (direct touch heatpipes), it took long enough for manufacturers to work this out... It beats the thermaltake silent water as well.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 22, 2007)

paulieg found this and i thought id post it here.
http://www.frostytech.com/top5heatsinks.cfm


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 23, 2007)

saw that ages ago... but yeah.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 23, 2007)

This club has started at the perfect time for me, just got my C2D rig, am playing at the moment, up to 3.2Gig but have no idea about sensible voltages, anyone know any links to a C2D overclocking guide, I am using my AMD overclocking skillz at the moment so there are a few unanswered questions!


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 23, 2007)

3.2Ghz isnt slow... Ur doing better than me  To overclock to 3.2 I have to lower my RAM frequency to 400 or 553, then overclock...


----------



## Oliver (Apr 23, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> This club has started at the perfect time for me, just got my C2D rig, am playing at the moment, up to 3.2Gig but have no idea about sensible voltages, anyone know any links to a C2D overclocking guide, I am using my AMD overclocking skillz at the moment so there are a few unanswered questions!



Try the tech repository here...........its amazing, modes by Tony and very well documented 

http://www.thetechrepository.com/forumindex.php

But you will find first hand info all over this forum too

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=22916

and a french guide to C2D

http://www.overclocking-masters.com/forum/Toutes-les-possibilites-d-O-C-d-un-C2D-sur-P965,t3825-p1.htm


On that last link there is a Excel file to download that gives you various timings and mem settings depending on your wishes, choices , tech options......Very useful to get a successful oc. 

Have fun

Oliver


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 23, 2007)

Oliver said:


> Try the tech repository here...........its amazing, modes by Tony and very well documented
> 
> http://www.thetechrepository.com/forumindex.php
> 
> ...



Thanks very much, I will have a read through, the AMD guide I will leave to one side as I would consider myself a bit of an AMD Overclocking Guru but the others look excellent.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 23, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> 3.2Ghz isnt slow... Ur doing better than me  To overclock to 3.2 I have to lower my RAM frequency to 400 or 553, then overclock...



Thanks, well with this mobo I can simply "unlink" the FSB/Memory and set the memory to ANY speed I want down to a single Mhz, that way memory plays no factor in the CPU overclock, just need to get a handle on it all, am a bit rusty on Intel, the last Intel I overclocked was a P3 350Mhz!!!

I also seem to need quite a lot of volts once I go beyond 3.2Gig, am not convinced thats right somehow, she always remains very cool, like 28C Idle, 39C full load at 3.2 but to get 3.2 I need 1.45V, any idea's/thoughts on that?


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 23, 2007)

OK, am up to just over 3.3Gig now, temps are still good at 31C idle, 42C load but have 1.475V going thru her to get here, anyone know of a safe max for C2D?

Have not played around with memory yet hence the 4-4-4-12@2T at just under 900<hz........have it "Unlinked"


----------



## Oliver (Apr 23, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> OK, am up to just over 3.3Gig now, temps are still good at 31C idle, 42C load but have 1.475V going thru her to get here, anyone know of a safe max for C2D?
> 
> Have not played around with memory yet hence the 4-4-4-12@2T at just under 900<hz........have it "Unlinked"



I'd say 1.5v max on air and .1 or.2 up on water..........then i'd get phase coolers


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 23, 2007)

Oliver said:


> I'd say 1.5v max on air and .1 or.2 up on water..........then i'd get phase coolers



I hear what you are saying but why if I am running so cool?  Have read that you should not go above 1.5V on air a few times, am wondering what anyone else is having to put thru the chip to get 3.3Gig.


----------



## malware (Apr 24, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> I hear what you are saying but why if I am running so cool?  Have read that you should not go above 1.5V on air a few times, am wondering what anyone else is having to put thru the chip to get 3.3Gig.



Don't go over 1.5V air....it's not about the temperature. It's not recommended for a 65nm core to run over 1.5V 24/7, maybe for 90nm yes, but not for 65nm...you gonna kill your CPU. 
Every CPU batch overclocks differently, you just have to find where's the optimal frequency/voltage for your particular CPU. My E6300 L632 goes 3.3GHz with just 1.35V real.
Finally, don't trust the onboard CPU thermal sensor and what it reads in BIOS or some software. Your temps are far from real...E6300@3GHz and 1.248V idles at 40'C under Noctua, which is better than the Scythe Infinity. Just think of it, in your case you have 3.3GHz and ~1.5V thats over 120W....you can't idle it at 28'C ( in your room must be like -10'C  ) .


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 24, 2007)

Stock voltges are enough for 3.2Ghz, until you hit 3.4... 3.4 is the time where you really need to pump the voltage. But 1.5 is seriously overkill.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 24, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Stock voltges are enough for 3.2Ghz, until you hit 3.4... 3.4 is the time where you really need to pump the voltage. But 1.5 is seriously overkill.



But thats my point, I need almost 1.4V for 3Gig unless it's my cheapo PSU spiking.  I am more than happy with 3.3Gig and it's very stable....no errors, and running at 3.2Gig 24/7 is fine for me and a terrific improvement over my old Opty 170 @ 3Gig.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 25, 2007)

Um tatty, I would recommend you buy a whole new PSU and not use two PSUs. Its probably your PSU spiking since i can easily reach 3.2...


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 25, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Um tatty, I would recommend you buy a whole new PSU and not use two PSUs. Its probably your PSU spiking since i can easily reach 3.2...



Having the 2 actually adds to stability as the Gfx card is not drawing any power off the main and is particularily good in an SLi setup stability wise which I will have shortly, I may invest tho in an ultra high quality PSU, I can get away with 400-500W easily with the Thermaltake SLi PSU so it should not cost the earth.


----------



## Grings (Apr 25, 2007)

have you tried lowering your multi to 8 and giving it more fsb?


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes, I tried that last night, put the same amount of volts to get 3.2Gig as I did on the 9x multi and set her to 8x 400FSB and she would not even post, strange thing is this Mobo has a record of acheiving 500FSB....wtf?  anyways, to be fair, only had it 3 days so still feeling my way a bit, I am happy with 3.3Gig for benching and 3.2Gig 24/7, if in time I get more then great!

I will probably get the 430W Enermax Eco Green thingy PSU, it has loads of Amps for a 430W, it wont have to power my graphics cards and should be stable and reliable, maybe that will help.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey tatty, u know how i said i was getting low bandwidths b4? Well i was running SISOFTsandra in the first place... also... i get 8.4Gb/s in Everest. 50.2ns

Overclocked to 2.8Ghz, ratio 1:1, @DDR800, 4-4-4-12


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 25, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Hey tatty, u know how i said i was getting low bandwidths b4? Well i was running SISOFTsandra in the first place... also... i get 8.4Gb/s in Everest. 50.2ns
> 
> Overclocked to 2.8Ghz, ratio 1:1, @DDR800, 4-4-4-12



Thats better!! now can you get to 3Gig at 1:1 if you add a little voltage to the memory and loosten to 5-5-5-15@2T?????  Should give you around 890Mhz?


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 25, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Thats better!! now can you get to 3Gig at 1:1 if you add a little voltage to the memory and loosten to 5-5-5-15@2T?????  Should give you around 890Mhz?



It will do that... but around anything about 900 will fuck up....remember that this is Generic DDR667 and not high tier G-Skill (even so... its pretty powerful...) Might have to drop it to DDR400 (2:3 DDR:FSB)



Tatty_One said:


> Yes, I tried that last night, put the same amount of volts to get 3.2Gig as I did on the 9x multi and set her to 8x 400FSB and she would not even post, strange thing is this Mobo has a record of acheiving 500FSB....wtf?  anyways, to be fair, only had it 3 days so still feeling my way a bit, I am happy with 3.3Gig for benching and 3.2Gig 24/7, if in time I get more then great!
> 
> I will probably get the 430W Enermax Eco Green thingy PSU, it has loads of Amps for a 430W, it wont have to power my graphics cards and should be stable and reliable, maybe that will help.



Weird... tatty, sometimes the Intel Chipsets dont post when overclocked too high, when i clocked before to ddr 1066... wasnt nice... 30% of the time it POST.

I'll have to lap my base as its heavily damaged and i might buy some diamond thermalpaste, yes synthetic diamond, much better than AS5, no set-in and no drop in perfomance after a period. What temps are u guys getting for the northbridge? Apparently, before, when using AS5 the temps were much higher, then i switched to the zalman thermal paste... its like 40*C~34*C atm.

CPU, running a cool 34*C, ovevolted by .12mv or something, RAM was preovervolted@1.90v


----------



## giorgos th. (Apr 25, 2007)

MB: Abit AW9D-MAX
CPU: Core 2 Duo E6600 L628B 1.35Vcore
O/C: 3420mhz @ 1.45Vcore
RAM: 475x2 @ CL4-4-4-8 @ 2.2V
Multi: 9x
Speedstep: Off
STATUS: 24/7.
Cooling: Silverstone Nitrogon NT06 V2


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 25, 2007)

u wanna join rite? This isnt the nvidia club where u post ur specs and dont come back... you converse.

Should I try to tighten the timings/overclock more?


----------



## giorgos th. (Apr 25, 2007)

converse?with what way?


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 25, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> converse?with what way?



Like you are  

Your in!


----------



## giorgos th. (Apr 25, 2007)

i didnt understand but nevermind....


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 25, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> u wanna join rite? This isnt the nvidia club where u post ur specs and dont come back... you converse.
> 
> Should I try to tighten the timings/overclock more?



I would try both TBH and run Sceincemark at the same CPU speeds but with the 2 different memory settings, I think you will find with Intel that the higher speed will beat the lower latencies, try to up the volts a little and try both, let me know how you get on.  If upping volts and you have no heatspreaders on your generic memory try sticking a fan nearby for some active cooling, can help the memory overclock, these of mine run at 2.2V stock, I am currently on 2.3V to get where I am in specs but I have stopped tweaking at the moment cause it's getting boring/frustrating, will try some more at weekend.

Ohhh yeah and I think my chipset reading is a mean average between the Northbridge and Southbridge and at idle that is 30-32C.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 25, 2007)

nice to see you got a connie tatty,3.XXghz is good anyway,connies rock at 3.anything.

1.475 is a high power tho' for that oc,mine does 500fsb(3.5ghz) at only 1.325vcore.

welcome to the connie club tho'. 

p.s-any chance of some science mark scores?


----------



## HellasVagabond (Apr 25, 2007)

C2D 6600

Gigabyte 965-DQ6
3530mhz / 1.37v
9x392mhz @ 4-4-4-10 / 2.1v
29-30 degrees idle
55 Full Load 3xOrthos
24/7 Rock Stable
Scythe Infinity with 2x12' Fans - Push And Pull


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 25, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> nice to see you got a connie tatty,3.XXghz is good anyway,connies rock at 3.anything.
> 
> 1.475 is a high power tho' for that oc,mine does 500fsb(3.5ghz) at only 1.325vcore.
> 
> ...



I know, thats my point, am not sure if it's just the chip or if I have got some settings wrong, am still playing at the moment, will post some Sceincemark in the next couple of days.


----------



## HellasVagabond (Apr 25, 2007)

The Build version of the CPU counts alot as to what Voltages and Overclocks it can get.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 26, 2007)

HellasVagabond said:


> The Build version of the CPU counts alot as to what Voltages and Overclocks it can get.



Yeah I know, maybe I just have crap stepping, if thats the case this one's going on fleabay and I will get me one of the new ones when they come out next month.  At the moment, because I dont like 1.475V 24/7 i will just use the 3.3Gig for benches, I am running volts on auto and its taking 1.4V to give me 3.1Gig!! so thats what I am running at moment with memory unlinked at 1000Mhz 4-5-4-12 @1T but have not memtested that yet so may not be fully stable


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh geez... stupid piece of shit RAM doesnt like overclocking past 800Mhz... thats the max i can push it. Its weird, I boosted the voltage by +12.5mV, FSB 450, and whaddya know, it doesnt post... Set the RAM to 2:3... no boot.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 26, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Oh geez... stupid piece of shit RAM doesnt like overclocking past 800Mhz... thats the max i can push it. Its weird, I boosted the voltage by +12.5mV, FSB 450, and whaddya know, it doesnt post... Set the RAM to 2:3... no boot.



Timings?  Max everything.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 26, 2007)

yep D:


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 26, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> yep D:



Sometimes too much voltage on value type ram will stop the post, have you tried the higher speeds at the loosest timings you can get out of your BIOS on just a little above stock volts?


----------



## HellasVagabond (Apr 26, 2007)

You wont see any difference wether you run the memories at 780mhz and 4-4-4-12 or at 850mhz and 5-5-5-15.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 26, 2007)

HellasVagabond said:


> You wont see any difference wether you run the memories at 780mhz and 4-4-4-12 or at 850mhz and 5-5-5-15.
> 
> There is a difference but I agree only a little, I am new to DDR2 and have just got a new rig so am playing/benching at different memory speeds/timings, it really depends on application, at 800Mhz for example my memory will do 4-3-3-10, if I crank them to 900Mhz but go 4-4-4-12 I see as you have said, little difference in 3D Mark 2006 or SuperPi but I do see a little more difference in Sceincemark, it would seem there that it prefers higher clocks to lower latencies.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 27, 2007)

2.00V is death for my RAM...


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 27, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> 2.00V is death for my RAM...



Lol mine stocks at 2.2V, but hey, you have a nice improvement over what you thought you had a week ago......bonus!


----------



## HellasVagabond (Apr 27, 2007)

SuperPI is the only real Ram Bench.
Try them at 780mhz and 4-4-4-10 or 4-3-3-10 whatever is stable and then at 850mhz and 4-4-4-12 or 5-5-5-15.
I got 14.546 with the 850mhz and 14.625 with 780mhz.
To me it aint worth OCing the Ram since the difference just aint there.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 17, 2007)

I want to be a member


----------



## malware (May 18, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> I want to be a member



Welcome to the dark side.


----------



## pt (May 18, 2007)

nooooooo
is there a way for me to suicide bomb myself this club?


----------



## Tatty_One (May 18, 2007)

pt said:


> nooooooo
> is there a way for me to suicide bomb myself this club?



No need PT, pass me the device and I will bring it in.........BANG!  Although my E6600 should arrive soon!


----------



## pt (May 18, 2007)

i will give it you then, so the dar.side don't get you


----------



## Ketxxx (May 18, 2007)

malware said:


> Welcome to the dark side.



Fun to be here  please protect me from all those mean AMD green men that want to hurt me..


----------



## tkpenalty (May 19, 2007)

lol... 

Man 2.8Ghz, is a barrier for me, anything higher never works, the RAM rejects running at 2:3 as well...


----------



## Tatty_One (May 20, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> lol...
> 
> Man 2.8Ghz, is a barrier for me, anything higher never works, the RAM rejects running at 2:3 as well...



Really?  You have had some issues with your rig, we need to sit down and go thru a few things....see if we can improve things for you.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 20, 2007)

hey. im the owner of an E6400 ona AB9Pro ... carried the FSB to 333 once ... but i life in a tropical country (Jamaica) so it wasnt exactly cool and i stopped... was waiting on a vid card, PSU (coolmax 550w) and a freezer 7 but the got "lost" at the P.O. so im waiting on an insurance payment and im back in business

have a 2 GB kit of this ...

http://www.geilusa.com/products/show/id/65


----------



## erocker (May 20, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> hey. im the owner of an E6400 ona AB9Pro ... carried the FSB to 333 once ... but i life in a tropical country (Jamaica) so it wasnt exactly cool and i stopped... was waiting on a vid card, PSU (coolmax 550w) and a freezer 7 but the got "lost" at the P.O. so im waiting on an insurance payment and im back in business
> 
> have a 2 GB kit of this ...
> 
> http://www.geilusa.com/products/show/id/65



I LOVE Jamaica!!!  I've heard some good stuff about that RAM.  You will be very happy with that freezer 7 in the tropics.  What were your temperatures when you overclocked?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 20, 2007)

erocker said:


> I LOVE Jamaica!!!  I've heard some good stuff about that RAM.  You will be very happy with that freezer 7 in the tropics.  What were your temperatures when you overclocked?



Thanks, the country nice iyah. Well i didnt get the freezer, the USPS "misplaced" it .. still waiting for my insurance payout so i can cop another. temps were like 59 on the stock cooler with cracking stock paste ... since cleaned the heatsink and replaced it with artic silver but the lack of a videocard is holding me from further testing.


----------



## erocker (May 20, 2007)

Well, Tk since you posted my picture with my "questionable" cable management, does that mean I'm automatically in this club too?!  That would make me an AMD infiltrator!  It's almost new computer time anyways, and was wondering besides having more L2 cache, are the 6320's and 6420's any better for OCing, or worse than the 6300 and 6400's?  I would like to run something at a relatively high stable overclock all of the time and I'm kinda on a budget (price/value know what I mean?), so I'm looking at the lower end of the spectrum, but I'd go as high as a 6600.  Way to be making clubs Tk!


----------



## erocker (May 20, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> Thanks, the country nice iyah. Well i didnt get the freezer, the USPS "misplaced" it .. still waiting for my insurance payout so i can cop another. temps were like 59 on the stock cooler with cracking stock paste ... since cleaned the heatsink and replaced it with artic silver but the lack of a videocard is holding me from further testing.



Can UPS ship to you?  And are you using AGP or PCI-E?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 20, 2007)

well i have a courier account to ship stuff to me, their warehouse is in florida, so my friend was USPS'ing it to me and it got "lost". UPS can ship to me but .. $$ is an issue. PCI-e cards, was going x1900 AIW initially, but those seem to have vanished, then i ordered a 7900GS,but it was in the lost package. going x1950 now, if/when i get the insurance money.


----------



## tkpenalty (May 20, 2007)

Yeah mate go for the MSI X1950PRO you found, its a STEAL for its price. 

EDIT: Man, if i ordered from newegg, and built a totally new PC i would be saving around $300... compared to the cheapest dealer in australia.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 20, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Yeah mate go for the MSI X1950PRO you found, its a STEAL for its price.
> 
> EDIT: Man, if i ordered from newegg, and built a totally new PC i would be saving around $300... compared to the cheapest dealer in australia.



its that bad ...

same here still if i never ordered overseas id never be rocking the stuff i have now


----------



## pt (May 25, 2007)

my new house 
(clubhouse)

or it wil be in a couple days


----------



## Tatty_One (May 25, 2007)

pt said:


> my new house
> (clubhouse)
> 
> or it wil be in a couple days



So the password worked then   What U gettin?


----------



## tkpenalty (May 25, 2007)

pt said:


> my new house
> (clubhouse)
> 
> or it wil be in a couple days



Congrats on joining the intel bus, I better revive this thread to the same scale as my HD2k clubhouse. I find it annoying that my RAM does not like running at 2:3 ratio...aka 200; it fails to post.


----------



## pt (May 26, 2007)

most prob a:
Intel core 2 duo E2140
ABIT FATAL1TY F-I90HD
same ram (getting the crucial as soon as i sell mine)
same gfx
same everything else...


----------



## tkpenalty (May 26, 2007)

pt said:


> most prob a:
> Intel core 2 duo E2140
> ABIT FATAL1TY F-I90HD
> same ram (getting the crucial as soon as i sell mine)
> ...



E2140 has a 7x multi... get the E4300 man, then down the RAM ratio by one step and oc to 266 fsb. With the Mobo, I would get the DFI Infinity 965-S DARK. That mobo is a monster overclocker, has solid capacitors as well.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 26, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Yeah mate go for the MSI X1950PRO you found, its a STEAL for its price.
> 
> EDIT: Man, if i ordered from newegg, and built a totally new PC i would be saving around $300... compared to the cheapest dealer in australia.



they foudn my package .. so up side ill get my artic cooling freezer .. downside 7900 GS


----------



## tkpenalty (May 26, 2007)

You know the 7900GS isnt that bad, the stock cooler sucks though, but just bolt on some aftermarket cooling and overclock it.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 26, 2007)

reading up on this http://www.realworldbenchmarks.com/article.php?cat=&id=35&pagenumber=1


----------



## Tatty_One (May 26, 2007)

pt said:


> most prob a:
> Intel core 2 duo E2140
> ABIT FATAL1TY F-I90HD
> same ram (getting the crucial as soon as i sell mine)
> ...



My Crucial?  PC5300 that does 1160Mhz, you cant do much better than that for the price


----------



## Tatty_One (May 26, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> You know the 7900GS isnt that bad, the stock cooler sucks though, but just bolt on some aftermarket cooling and overclock it.



Personally I would wait till July and see what the 2600 will bring, if waiting is not an option then I would go for the 8600GTS, it's mediocre at stock but can be bought in the UK now already for around £100 which is cheaper than the 1950Pro, add to this pretty insane overclocking on even the stock cooling like 770 core/2150 memory and you have a DX10 card that  beats the 1950pro in DX9 that is DX10 ready for less price!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 26, 2007)

thing is ... i already bought it months ago ... it got lost in the system and i thought i would get my insurance money to go buy sumpn better ... but the fellas had to screw me up and find it back. so im stuck with the 7900GS. im going to use it and put it up for sale ... any aprticular model of the 8600 GTS your partial to?


----------



## pt (May 26, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> My Crucial?  PC5300 that does 1160Mhz, you cant do much better than that for the price



yep
those
theyre getting pretty cheap


----------



## tkpenalty (May 26, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Personally I would wait till July and see what the 2600 will bring, if waiting is not an option then I would go for the 8600GTS, it's mediocre at stock but can be bought in the UK now already for around £100 which is cheaper than the 1950Pro, add to this pretty insane overclocking on even the stock cooling like 770 core/2150 memory and you have a DX10 card that  beats the 1950pro in DX9 that is DX10 ready for less price!



Um 8600GTS is SLOWER than the X1950PRO in DX9. If you are referring to the synthetic benchmarks, I thought you would have known that drivers are behind its performance... whilst in games it does poorly. On stock cooling it will not fly like a rocket. You are already hitting temps of 80*C on stock cooling-I would not think why you would want to overclock! Onto DX10, no DX10 games are even out yet, most of them are still in beta/alpha stages and are due to release at the end or maybe next year, whats the point in buying a new graphics card like that when u are bound to upgrade? Why compromise?

Here in AUS the 8600GTS is 20% more expensive


----------



## Tatty_One (May 27, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Um 8600GTS is SLOWER than the X1950PRO in DX9. If you are referring to the synthetic benchmarks, I thought you would have known that drivers are behind its performance... whilst in games it does poorly. On stock cooling it will not fly like a rocket. You are already hitting temps of 80*C on stock cooling-I would not think why you would want to overclock! Onto DX10, no DX10 games are even out yet, most of them are still in beta/alpha stages and are due to release at the end or maybe next year, whats the point in buying a new graphics card like that when u are bound to upgrade? Why compromise?
> 
> Here in AUS the 8600GTS is 20% more expensive



Um, you obviously choose your reviews to read, I can show you a number where the 8600GTS beats the 1950Pro in over half the game tests, lets forget about synthetic benches, add that to the fact that you have had to add aftermarket cooling to your 1950Pro as most have because it's coolers generally are poor all rounders, add the fact that a 1950Pro generally clocks like a mule, if it was really any good you would not need to flash the BIOS to get it to a decent level, add to this that overclocked the 1950Pro will not match the overclocked GTS and.....UM I did say in UK the GTS is cheaper. So, I am pretty sure I know what the best deal in the UK is......ohhhh and I missed one small point, the 1950Pro wont be playing any DX10 games!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 27, 2007)

why all the hype about dx10? anyone ever considered that 2nd gen dx10 cards will be way more efficient?


----------



## ex_reven (May 27, 2007)

Last time I checked this was a CPU Clubhouse


----------



## tkpenalty (May 27, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Um, you obviously choose your reviews to read, I can show you a number where the 8600GTS beats the 1950Pro in over half the game tests, lets forget about synthetic benches, add that to the fact that you have had to add aftermarket cooling to your 1950Pro as most have because it's coolers generally are poor all rounders, add the fact that a 1950Pro generally clocks like a mule, if it was really any good you would not need to flash the BIOS to get it to a decent level, add to this that overclocked the 1950Pro will not match the overclocked GTS and.....UM I did say in UK the GTS is cheaper. So, I am pretty sure I know what the best deal in the UK is......ohhhh and I missed one small point, the 1950Pro wont be playing any DX10 games!



Yeah but still DX10 games arent out yet. Whats the point?! Its more logical to get an 8800GTS than an 8600... Well, I tried the 8600GTS, guess what in NFS:C it chokes to death.

Meh... Need new RAM...


----------



## Tatty_One (May 27, 2007)

I agree about the DX10 totally and I actually think R600 will be better in it than the opposition, their architecture is totally DX10 orientated, thats why they dont perform so well in DX9.  I hear what you are saying about the 8600GTS also, I too think it's disapointing for it's price and really do hope the 2600XT betters it wheteher in DX9 or DX10.

Getting to CPU's however, just slotted in me new E6600, broke me Infinity cooler in the pr0cess so am having to use stock cooling but have already booted stable at 3.7Gig and ran SuperPI, temps were too high tho so have pegged her back a bit until I can sort out this cooling.

Am Currently running at 3.6Gig on 1.45V and coretemp is keeping each core at around 33C each at idle which should be OK for the moment.


----------



## Frogger (May 27, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Getting to CPU's however, just slotted in me new E6600, broke me Infinity cooler in the pr0cess so am having to use stock cooling but have already booted stable at 3.7Gig and ran SuperPI, temps were too high tho so have pegged her back a bit until I can sort out this cooling.
> 
> Am Currently running at 3.6Gig on 1.45V and coretemp is keeping each core at around 33C each at idle which should be OK for the moment.



 looks like you got a good E6600 Tatty_One ..Enjoy ..Mabe you can run @ 4+ when you replace the cooling


----------



## giorgos th. (May 27, 2007)

New info:
Mb: Abit AW9D-MAX
Cpu: Core 2 Duo E6700 L628A 1.35Vcore
O/c: 3600mhz @ 1.4Vcore
Ram: 450x2 @ CL4-4-4-4 @ 2.1V
Multi: 10x
Speedstep: On
Status: 24/7.
Cooling: Custom water.


----------



## DaMulta (May 27, 2007)

Come back to the light side PT


----------



## theonetruewill (May 28, 2007)

Where you can look like this!


----------



## Tatty_One (May 28, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Come back to the light side PT



That guy needs some new clothes, he's been wearing that for like 28 years!


----------



## pt (May 29, 2007)

i'm officially on the dark side, no turning back now :X


----------



## theonetruewill (May 29, 2007)

pt said:


> i'm officially on the dark side, no turning back now :X



AMD fanboi's have lost yet another from their number. It is a sad day as we mourn the loss of a ally, and the loss of a friend


----------



## pt (May 29, 2007)

i'm sad too 
dual core cpu's rule! 
still at 2.7ghz and going, will report the max only later


----------



## JC316 (May 29, 2007)

*Ashen stalking from left, me stalking from right each has a pair of hedge clippers* TRAITOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tkpenalty (May 29, 2007)

BWHAHAHAHAHAH (lol). Ph34r the proffesionality of intel


----------



## Tatty_One (May 29, 2007)

Still prefer AMD, nicer to overclock....and....ummm.....just nicer!


----------



## tkpenalty (May 29, 2007)

As if, AMD got all this HT, Weird multi... so confusing!


----------



## pt (May 29, 2007)

overclock is the same to me
just up fsb, and voltages as needed


----------



## Tatty_One (May 29, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> As if, AMD got all this HT, Weird multi... so confusing!



Lol actually coming from AMD to Intel, Intel is more complex to overclock, more parameters.


----------



## pt (May 30, 2007)

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=203041
things going great 
what's the max voltage on c2d?


----------



## tkpenalty (May 30, 2007)

pt said:


> http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=203041
> things going great
> what's the max voltage on c2d?



Dunno... dont like overvolting


----------



## Tatty_One (May 30, 2007)

pt said:


> http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=203041
> things going great
> what's the max voltage on c2d?



Well sensibly, 24/7 probably 1.5V dependant on temps, many put 1.55V through just for benching, I like to keep it to 1.45V 24/7 tho, many have different opinions on the subject but there are a couple of forums out theres that show that with some, prolonged use at 1.55V cause a fryup!!!


----------



## tkpenalty (May 30, 2007)

1.5 is overkill for conroes... conroes overclock better than allendales, allendales need voltage lol.... Annoyingly enough, the stupid thing decides to give voltage increases by millivolts... Whats the stock voltage? My stupid voltage thingy is screwed.


----------



## tkpenalty (May 30, 2007)

Finally I realise that I forgot to overvolt XD....

1.392v Holy cow... 47*C....

Im trying to keep it at 3.010 ghz, now at +61mV.


----------



## pt (May 30, 2007)

mine's a allendale, i'm giving 1.475 to it, is too much?
temps are fine


----------



## tkpenalty (May 30, 2007)

pt said:


> mine's a allendale, i'm giving 1.475 to it, is too much?
> temps are fine



1.475 is way too much man... is it even unstable? 

1.325 is enough up to 2.8Ghz... or 400FSB. I had to pump the voltages after it like, .05v... unless its unstable, there are no multitudes of stability, if it lasts half an hour at the said voltage (orthos) it is stable.

Different to you, try lowering it until it doesnt work for orthos. My one is at 3.0Ghz, running 100% stable, 30minutes sable.


----------



## pt (May 30, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> 1.475 is way too much man... is it even unstable?
> 
> 1.325 is enough up to 2.8Ghz... or 400FSB. I had to pump the voltages after it like, .05v... unless its unstable, there are no multitudes of stability, if it lasts half an hour at the said voltage (orthos) it is stable.
> 
> Different to you, try lowering it until it doesnt work for orthos. My one is at 3.0Ghz, running 100% stable, 30minutes sable.



1.475 is stable as a rock
and i'm at 3.2 (note to self: update sys specs)
356x9 = 3200mhz
 

i also needed to up the nb voltage


----------



## DOM (May 30, 2007)

I think I need 1.35v for 3.2GHz PT can you oc more ? with those volts


----------



## tkpenalty (May 30, 2007)

pt said:


> 1.475 is stable as a rock
> and i'm at 3.2 (note to self: update sys specs)
> 356x9 = 3200mhz
> 
> ...



Cant u go lower for the voltage?


----------



## pt (May 30, 2007)

i can't get more since the fsb is maxxed up
i will try with lower voltage


----------



## Tatty_One (May 30, 2007)

1.475 is fine, I bench at 1.55V!  altrhough my 24/7 rule of thumb is 1.45V, there are plenty in here who run at 1.5V 24/7.


----------



## tkpenalty (May 31, 2007)

Damn... my PC doesnt even POST anymore... WTF. It runs at 400Mhz without voltmods... but after that it fails to POST.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 31, 2007)

caps going ftl?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 1, 2007)

whats the status on the board?

btw can i join

also  .. the package still hasnt arrived ...

bless


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 1, 2007)

Yeah you can.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 1, 2007)

how ur mobo been acting now?


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 1, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> how ur mobo been acting now?



Oddly enough it doesnt want to POST now at 430FSB... that is ODD. I'm guessing I need a new NB cooler, like 22AUD for a thermalright one


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 1, 2007)

ok? what model?

can you believe that the usps still hasnt sent back my stuff to the return address?


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 1, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> ok? what model?
> 
> can you believe that the usps still hasnt sent back my stuff to the return address?



Wha.... thats bad :shadedshu


----------



## giorgos th. (Jun 1, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Oddly enough it doesnt want to POST now at 430FSB... that is ODD. I'm guessing I need a new NB cooler, like 22AUD for a thermalright one



what Vmch are u using for 430fsb?


----------



## aximbigfan (Jun 1, 2007)

ok, im joining,

core 2 duo @ 1.83ghz (socket m)
1gb ddr2-667
12" active digitizing touch screen
finger print reader
motion sensor, accelerometer, vibration sensor
windows vista buisness
80gb SATA hdd

toshiba m400


chris


----------



## Atech (Jun 1, 2007)

Hm, support, eh. How about how to get my Q6600's cores to clock lower than 1.6GHz on idle?

(Not really sure what the point is in joining a club house, but may as well ...)


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 1, 2007)

put ur windows power management on max battery and enable speedstep in the bios ...


----------



## Atech (Jun 1, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> put ur windows power management on max battery and enable speedstep in the bios ...


I'm a *nix guy, read my specs. I have enabled SpeedStep though, that's what's allowing scaling to 1.6GHz on idle.

I found this, but it's a bit vague. Plus it doesn't give the units, I wouldn't want ondemand trying to set it to 10^6GHz or whatnot.

Edit: I presume it has to be in multiples of the front side bus freq?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 1, 2007)

exactly it has to be multiples cause what speedstep does is change the multiplier ...

reading ur article now

edit: that article seems to be over my head

Bless


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 1, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> exactly it has to be multiples cause what speedstep does is change the multiplier ...
> 
> reading ur article now
> 
> ...



Speedstep? 6 x multiplier I beleive.


----------



## Atech (Jun 1, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Speedstep? 6 x multiplier I beleive.


Yep. I'm going to change the the conservative governer and have it so that it goes 2.4>1.6>0.8, and see how that fares. If it's too slow at scaling (as has been warned) I'll just switch back to ondemand's 2.4>1.6. But it just seems stupid to set it that high on idle when it's doing zilch.



			
				conservative governor said:
			
		

> cat scaling_available_frequencies
> 2400000 1600000


Grrr ...

So is it possible at all on any OS to set it lower than 1.6GHz on idle? If not, well imo that's stupid.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 2, 2007)

Woot im going to get some OCZ Ram soon, ram prices are dropping sharply now...


----------



## Oliver_FF (Jun 2, 2007)

I just got my core2 through, with the P35 chipset 

E6600
Gigabyte P35C-DS3R
2GB OCZ Reaper 1066MHz 5-5-5-15
Zalman CNPS-9500

I've been running TAT and some prime95, wondering if you guys can shed any light on my Speedfan temps for me... and also, anyone know how to force my Zalman to run a bit faster, the mobo wants to run it permanently on the lowest speed... 

**EDIT**
Ok, it seems you -have- to use EasyTune5 to adjust the fan speeds...


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 2, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Woot im going to get some OCZ Ram soon, ram prices are dropping sharply now...



yeah theyre going to drop until back to school season .. the ram i bought was for 199 .. when i bought it, 129 .. now 99.00 for 2 gb kit .. might get one more and call it a day


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 2, 2007)

well i called the PO yesterday, they said they found the package, but it got lost again on transit to the return adress.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 2, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> yeah theyre going to drop until back to school season .. the ram i bought was for 199 .. when i bought it, 129 .. now 99.00 for 2 gb kit .. might get one more and call it a day



Nah... the prices for low end ram has stopped dropping, whilst the high end is still dropping.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 3, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Nah... the prices for low end ram has stopped dropping, whilst the high end is still dropping.




Mad .... a friend of mine got 4 gb of crucial for 190 US


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 3, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144062

74.99 after rebate ... maddd


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 3, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> what Vmch are u using for 430fsb?



Around +76mV only...


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 4, 2007)

it has been sent to the return address .. now for shiiping to teh courier then me, wh00t


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 5, 2007)

going off to UPS 2mrw, goin be on teh other side of teh island for a while! later d00ds


----------



## anticlutch (Jun 5, 2007)

Just wondering, but what kind of temps do you guys see around 3.0 ghz? My E6400 with 1.4vcore gets up to 50-53C idle with a Zalman 9500 and I thought it was a bit high... should I try reseating the heatsink?


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 5, 2007)

anticlutch said:


> Just wondering, but what kind of temps do you guys see around 3.0 ghz? My E6400 with 1.4vcore gets up to 50-53C idle with a Zalman 9500 and I thought it was a bit high... should I try reseating the heatsink?



:S dont know why you would be getting temps like that... i get temps like that at load. 

9500 eh? Um... can the cooler twist a bit? I thought it was weird that my friend's one could.


----------



## anticlutch (Jun 5, 2007)

Yeah mine can twist a bit... I'll try reseating my HS when I get some more AS5 (I used almost a whole tube redoing my 8800gts -_-)


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 6, 2007)

anticlutch said:


> Yeah mine can twist a bit... I'll try reseating my HS when I get some more AS5 (*I used almost a whole tube redoing my 8800gts -_-*)



LOL


----------



## anticlutch (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm not kidding... the first time I tried to redo the heatsink, I applied AS5 like as if I were redoing a CPU heatsink... I ended up with high 70's idle. When I checked the GPU, the stock heatsink wasn't even touching 2/3 of the GPU, so then I used the rest of the tube to get 58C idle (down from 63C idle with the stock TIM).


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 6, 2007)

anticlutch said:


> I'm not kidding... the first time I tried to redo the heatsink, I applied AS5 like as if I were redoing a CPU heatsink... I ended up with high 70's idle. When I checked the GPU, the stock heatsink wasn't even touching 2/3 of the GPU, so then I used the rest of the tube to get 58C idle (down from 63C idle with the stock TIM).



Shit thats warm... what case do u have anyway? 

How does the CPU cooler do though?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 13, 2007)

artic cooling freezer is here ! what to do now folks?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 13, 2007)

can i cry?


----------



## demonbrawn (Jun 13, 2007)

It's okay to cry. I did a couple times down the modding road. Anyway I.R.A., in your system specs it says you have a 32GB hard drive. Just thought I'd let you know if you feel like fixin it.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 13, 2007)

my video card came broken after 3+ months of waiting :'(


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 14, 2007)

^lol.... RMA ASAP... 

Anyway, reviving the clubhouse, I believe I overestimated the maximum threshold that my RAM could do, It runs stable at 4-4-4-12 @DDR800, and I forgot to pump the voltages, next thing I knew I got the BSoOF (Blue screen of overclocking faliure). Oh well :S... I got some AS5 now and the temps immediately dropped 4*C, now Im getting 35*C Load and 25*C Idle, northbridge is cooler by a considerable amount as well. 

Wewt havent even burned in yet...


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 15, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> ^lol.... RMA ASAP...



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=32921


----------



## anticlutch (Jun 15, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Shit thats warm... what case do u have anyway?
> 
> How does the CPU cooler do though?



A bit late with the response on my part but better late than never! 

I think I've figured out the problem... the Zalman would do fine if my case were on top of my desk where there is more cool air available, rather than underneath my desk. When I had originally placed the computer there, I made sure that there was clearance between the back of the case and the desk, as well as some space between the desk and the wall, which would leave a gap for air to come in/out freely. Apparently however, the hot air seems to just stick around and not move despite the gaps and the case fans. Until I have some free time to redo the way that my computer is set up, I've managed to drop the CPU speed down to stock and undervolted to .95 vcore stable (idles at a disappointing 39C now) :shadedshu


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 17, 2007)

w00t got a Thermalright HR05... at first i installed the shim on the cooler... LOL... i was like "why is it so crappy"... then i fixed it up and yeah.. now its pwning.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 17, 2007)

noice ... pics ...


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 18, 2007)

kklol, im trying to adjust it.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 18, 2007)

no pix no care ...


----------



## Garb3 (Jun 19, 2007)

just a quick question whats the differance between a e4300 and an e6300 cause i'm buildin a comp for me brother and want to know the differance cause in the cpu database there doesnt seem to be any differance apart from the multiplyer????


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 19, 2007)

Garb3 said:


> just a quick question whats the differance between a e4300 and an e6300 cause i'm buildin a comp for me brother and want to know the differance cause in the cpu database there doesnt seem to be any differance apart from the multiplyer????



Nothing, they only have a different multiplier. The E4300 just to warn you needs more voltages at 2.8Ghz.

I reckon, u should just clock it to 266fsb = easy ass overclock without hassels and will not have any problems. Um, just a thing Garb, I would go for the E6300 if you ARE keeping it at stock.


----------



## Garb3 (Jun 19, 2007)

thanks for the advice but he has decided to fork out the cash for an e 6320 i think thats the 1 with 4mb L2 cache


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 20, 2007)

Garb3 said:


> thanks for the advice but he has decided to fork out the cash for an e 6320 i think thats the 1 with 4mb L2 cache



Yep. Performance will be the same as a 6600 at the same clockspeed and RAM speeds. For the price, I would spend a bit more for the E6420.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 20, 2007)

New NB Cooler 

Apparently, this little beast is quite effective but sorta dissapointed me at first. AS5 SUCKS on it, it cools so badly with AS5 installed. I'm using the chillfactor that came with the box (three times more thermal paste than the AS5). I figured I'm getting a HR-01 for it , will look pretty nice when i get it, It will probably hide the cable "mess"


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 20, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Nothing, they only have a different multiplier. The E4300 just to warn you needs more voltages at 2.8Ghz.
> 
> I reckon, u should just clock it to 266fsb = easy ass overclock without hassels and will not have any problems. Um, just a thing Garb, I would go for the E6300 if you ARE keeping it at stock.



And......the 4300 is 800Mhz FSB as opposed to 1066 and..........you cannot get the 4300 with the better B2 stepping only the L1, there are some B2 6300's out there and they would be the chip of my choice having owned a 4300 however......If his Motherboard cannot handle High FSB's then the 4300 is prolly the better option.


----------



## infrared (Jun 20, 2007)

woo, new mobo soon. The P5K deluxe (P35 chipset). Hopefully i'll be able to max this e6400 for the first time


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 21, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> And......the 4300 is 800Mhz FSB as opposed to 1066 and..........you cannot get the 4300 with the better B2 stepping only the L1, there are some B2 6300's out there and they would be the chip of my choice having owned a 4300 however......If his Motherboard cannot handle High FSB's then the 4300 is prolly the better option.



266 is nothing to worry about anyway... for systems i build for people here I overclock allendales to 266 fsb then drop the RAM one ratio down . Winning formula! He doesnt want to overclock the system as well.



infrared said:


> woo, new mobo soon. The P5K deluxe (P35 chipset). Hopefully i'll be able to max this e6400 for the first time



P5K Deluxe eh? Just curious can the 8800GTX/GTS run on 8x PCI-E? Might do SLI 8800GTS on this mobo.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 24, 2007)

why is my c2d still at 50 degrees ... must be the damn 37 degree ambients


----------



## pt (Jun 24, 2007)

how are your's temps at 1.45/1.475 vcore?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 24, 2007)

@ me?


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 24, 2007)

pt said:


> how are your temps at 1.45/1.475 vcore?



CRAP.... 52*C load... 40*C load. 

Thats why I went back to the WIN 400FSB, 2.8Ghz combo.


----------



## pt (Jun 24, 2007)

i'm having 66ºc on load at 1.45vcore at 3ghz with a sh^tload of airflow on my thermalright si-128 :/


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 25, 2007)

pt said:


> i'm having 66ºc on load at 1.45vcore at 3ghz with a sh^tload of airflow on my thermalright si-128 :/



Wait i didnt up the voltages that much XD... +100mV 

do you really need that much voltage to get it stable at that clockspeed?


----------



## pt (Jun 25, 2007)

yep, and 1.47 for 3.1ghz


----------



## Atech (Jun 28, 2007)

Looks like we have a problem ...

Someone seems to have rushed something out the door.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 28, 2007)

what does this mean?


----------



## Atech (Jun 28, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> what does this mean?


You can read about all 105 (known) bugs in the processors in Intel's doc.

Think FDIV. Think bigger.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 28, 2007)

Sign me up for the Core 2 clubhouse 

As you can see from my system specs, IM the proud owner of an E6420 (which IMHO is one of the best CPUs around)


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 28, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> Sign me up for the Core 2 clubhouse
> 
> As you can see from my system specs, IM the proud owner of an E6420 (which IMHO is one of the best CPUs around)



Welcome.....nice to see you again!


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 28, 2007)

Hookey I added u! Now with overclocking the E4xxxx and E2xxxx people should take them up to 266 fsb and drop the RAM ratio!!! Will make a fail-safe overclock that gives a substantial boost in performance. So lets say u got an E6300, take it from 266 to 333 then drop your RAM from 800 to 667. Doing so will give you speeds of a E6600


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 29, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Welcome.....nice to see you again!




Lo m8y


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 29, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Hookey I added u! Now with overclocking the E4xxxx and E2xxxx people should take them up to 266 fsb and drop the RAM ratio!!! Will make a fail-safe overclock that gives a substantial boost in performance. So lets say u got an E6300, take it from 266 to 333 then drop your RAM from 800 to 667. Doing so will give you speeds of a E6600



Cool, I cheated and used the auto overclocking feature on the motherboard, which set the fsb @ 1333 (333MHz) & the RAM @ DDR667 (which made the ratio 1:1), this gave me a boost from 2.13GHz to 2.67GHz (E6700 speed) 

I love these C2D's


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 29, 2007)

I think someone should make a nice "Core 2 Clubhouse" sig for us all to use


----------



## Atech (Jun 30, 2007)

Since I wasn't automatically added to the list upon posting here:

Can I be added please? For the hell of it?


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 30, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> Cool, I cheated and used the auto overclocking feature on the motherboard, which set the fsb @ 1333 (333MHz) & the RAM @ DDR667 (which made the ratio 1:1), this gave me a boost from 2.13GHz to 2.67GHz (E6700 speed)
> 
> I love these C2D's



Same thing... about the siggy, havent thought about it ill give it a try.

I GOT MY ZALMAN BACK  24*C Idle  w000t w000t w00t 33*C load, NB stays at 30*C!!!! Now anyway it barely fits.. the CNPS7700CU is 1mm away from the HR-05... W00t


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 1, 2007)

...


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 1, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> ...



Whats that horrible looking red thing in your case?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 1, 2007)

Ooooppppsssss sorry thats your 1950Pro     Nice cabling tho.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 1, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Ooooppppsssss sorry thats your 1950Pro     Nice cabling tho.



So your saying "JOIN THE DARK SIDE"...

I will asap


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 1, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> So your saying "JOIN THE DARK SIDE"...
> 
> I will asap



Well if you aint got a card the size of a tennis court you just aint anybody these days


----------



## Agility (Jul 1, 2007)

I've joined it today. 3hrs ago.........when i touched the E6420.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 1, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Well if you aint got a card the size of a tennis court you just aint anybody these days



8800GTS 640MB/320MB is the same size as an X1950PRO.



Agility said:


> I've joined it today. 3hrs ago.........when i touched the E6420.



LOL. As if!!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 1, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> 8800GTS 640MB/320MB is the same size as an X1950PRO.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. As if!!!



Really?  Thats a lotta card then, my 7900GTO was same size as this GTS.


----------



## anticlutch (Jul 2, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Really?  Thats a lotta card then, my 7900GTO was same size as this GTS.



My x1950pro was the same size as my 8800GTS as well


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 2, 2007)

anticlutch said:


> My x1950pro was the same size as my 8800GTS as well



Well if his was I would imagine yours was!   what did they find to put on such a big mid range card....a freakin sauna or what?


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 2, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Well if his was I would imagine yours was!   what did they find to put on such a big mid range card....a freakin sauna or what?



LOL.

Im getting an Antec SOLO soon w00t cakes w000t cakes w000tcakess...


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 3, 2007)

im getting 63 degrees @ 350 mhz on my 6400 ... is that bad?


----------



## anticlutch (Jul 3, 2007)

Is that idle or load? If it's load you should be okay but if that is idle then you either need to get a better cooler or reduce your speeds and/or voltages a bit more.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 3, 2007)

full load ... and i cant drop my volts below 1.225


core 1 62

core2 59

tjunction 85 ...


----------



## anticlutch (Jul 3, 2007)

63C is a bit toasty but I think you should be fine. If you're not comfortable with those temps however, try reducing your speeds until you get under 60C (I'd say maybe 3.2 or 3.3 gHz)


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 3, 2007)

its at 2800 mhz now


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 3, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> its at 2800 mhz now



Really?  there must be something wrong there.....how much voltage is going thru it?  even with stock cooling on my 6600 before I got the Artic Freezer I was not getting those load temps at 3.8Gig with 1.525ish volts.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 3, 2007)

well i live in a tropical country, 35 degree ambients .. i noticed my freezer base looked rough ... nothing like the stock cooler ... im at stock voltage, lowest the board supports ... 1.225


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 3, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> well i live in a tropical country, 35 degree ambients .. i noticed my freezer base looked rough ... nothing like the stock cooler ... im at stock voltage, lowest the board supports ... 1.225



ahhhh right....humid as well?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 3, 2007)

yes very ...


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 3, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> yes very ...



Lol humidity is the killer of all proccies!  Heat is bad enuff...add moisture as well and I gotta feel sorry for U.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 3, 2007)

today all the windows are open and im only in shorts and im sweating ...


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 3, 2007)

Damn you're unlucky, I remember trying to overclock my Prescott Celeron D... on an ambient of 40*C..... Well... I disabled autoshutdown and throttling; the CPU went up to 71*C on Asus Probe...

Anyway, one of the solutions is to lap the base, but one of the things that detered me was the fact that the base wasnt nicely lapped. Its a good cooler still (and its like one of the cheapest coolers). Get some 800 grit, then some 1200 grit and finally finish off with 2000 grit.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 4, 2007)

what should i use to hold the cpu when im lapping it .. im tired of this shit .. fell like going back to my celeron


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 4, 2007)

no your supposed to lap the cooler base ._.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 4, 2007)

ok


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 4, 2007)

man my Zalman solved all my overclocking woes.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 4, 2007)

ha, a pushpin wasnt in ... f&^* intel and lga 775


----------



## DOM (Jul 4, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> ha, a pushpin wasnt in ... f&^* intel and lga 775


 Why is it there fault you didnt put it in right ?

So did your temps go down alot ?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 4, 2007)

well its out right now, after teh pr0n ill go to teh h4rdware store


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 4, 2007)

well they only have 400 and 600 and 150
150 was too coasre so i too 400 and 600 instead


----------



## anticlutch (Jul 4, 2007)

you'll need at least 1500 grit...


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 4, 2007)

600 feels like it cant scrape my skin


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 4, 2007)

well making the best with what i have ... i gots rid of all of the machining marks but th lines from my sanding are still there. the base now feels smooth to touch.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 5, 2007)

was it THAT rough?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 5, 2007)

apparently ...


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 5, 2007)

seated that bitch .... time for some cable management


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jul 5, 2007)

Do the Mobile Core 2 Duo Chips classify for the club ?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 5, 2007)

yes they do ... well under the same test with 2 less fans im doing 59 degrees .. but its night ... ima leave it on and let that AsS get tight


----------



## DOM (Jul 5, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> yes they do ... well under the same test with 2 less fans im doing 59 degrees .. but its night ... ima leave it on and let that AsS get tight



thats to hot to leave over night


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 5, 2007)

ok what should i do .. i want the ASS to cure ...


----------



## DOM (Jul 5, 2007)

what is your speed at stock 

and what about your volts ?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 5, 2007)

i set it back to stock now 2.13 ghz

volts 1.225


----------



## DOM (Jul 5, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> i set it back to stock now 2.13 ghz
> 
> volts 1.225



and you get 59 load

if so lower the volts


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 5, 2007)

Now to a different story:





Next time a customer orders a system with an antec 900, remind me to lop their head off.

ITS SO FKING HARD TO WORK WITH FKING HELL (but it turned out okay anyway).

EDIT: Its a nice case but... so annoying to install, lets hope the antec 1000 or what ever it will be called has holes above the mobo and under the mobo so it makes it 999999999999999999x easier to route stuff.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 5, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> and you get 59 load
> 
> if so lower the volts



thats the lowest volts the board has


----------



## DOM (Jul 5, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> thats the lowest volts the board has



thats sucks, cuz it hot there right?

what about setting 7X266 see if that brings the CPU temp lower


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 5, 2007)

just got fed up and plugged it out ... i wonder if somethign is wrong with the chip ... might sell it


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 6, 2007)

.... no reply?


----------



## DOM (Jul 6, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> just got fed up and plugged it out ... i wonder if somethign is wrong with the chip ... might sell it



Well you laped the coolr right did you use aleast 1000,1200 grit sandpaper

Cuz what kind of temps did you get when you got it ?

And do you have any case fans ?

And what are your room temps ?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 6, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> Well you laped the coolr right did you use aleast 1000,1200 grit sandpaper
> 
> Cuz what kind of temps did you get when you got it ?
> 
> ...




i used 600 thats the most i could find (small town in jamaica)

it was worse when i got it .. regularly running up to 61 degrees under load with stock voltage and bus

had 5 case fans 2 120 and 3 80 mm ... took out two yesterday ... they got annoying

room temps 35-37 degrees


----------



## DOM (Jul 6, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> i used 600 thats the most i could find (small town in jamaica)
> 
> it was worse when i got it .. regularly running up to 61 degrees under load with stock voltage and bus
> 
> ...



Well the 1000+ grit are in auto part stores (autozone type stores)  thats where I got mine, but do you have any store like that near by ?

and which fans did you take out 120MM or 80MM 

and why dont you play some music to drown out the noise from the fans


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 6, 2007)

one of each ... ill try those stores


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jul 6, 2007)

Hmm.....i am itching to test the mobile part of the Core 2 Duo series in terms of OC but i cant find a good motherboard for it. Any recommendations?


----------



## DOM (Jul 6, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> one of each ... ill try those stores



well keep the 120MM fans as they have more CFM over the 80MM with less speed GL


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 7, 2007)

they sound like turbines yo ..


----------



## DOM (Jul 7, 2007)

well what kind of fans are they ?


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 7, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> they sound like turbines yo ..



Don't tell me you got one of those PAPST server grade fans............

Dont they have a fan controller? I recommend you save up for an antec 900 man... seriously.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 7, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999479

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999452 non lit version of teh second one


----------



## DOM (Jul 7, 2007)

well you must get annoyed quickly or have super human hearing cuz I got 6 of these on my Rad.  and it doesnt bother me 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811999127

But yours are 2400 RPM and these are 2100-2000 RPM so I would say get a fan controller or some other fans


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 7, 2007)

39.29dBA per 120 mm fan ... may consire some of those thermaltAKE

EDIT . mine are controlled by the mobo .. when things get warm they speed up .. massively ... other ppl in the house complain ...


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 7, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> 39.29dBA per 120 mm fan ... may consire some of those thermaltAKE
> 
> EDIT . mine are controlled by the mobo .. when things get warm they speed up .. massively ... other ppl in the house complain ...



Dude.. .take a picture of your current setup it will help u know? Oh yeah screw those thermaltakes, get some tricools.


----------



## jms45 (Jul 10, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Now to a different story:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feel your pain dude i had to route the front usb cable's under my motherboards to reach the headers and the 4 pin ATX power cable is a bitch to route under the cards but hey the case still rocks for temps 

I have also just crossed over from my trusty X2 4800 to the C2D E6600 so wouldn't mind joining the club


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 13, 2007)

lol...... okay people wanting to join PLEASE tell me I was off TPU for several days because of work.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 13, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> lol...... okay people wanting to join PLEASE tell me I was off TPU for several days because of work.



Thats a damn poor excuse!


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 14, 2007)

I scratch what I said about the antec 900.... try Antec SOLO without a modular PSU and retarded mobo.

At least it looks neater


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 20, 2007)

oh noes... (BUMP)


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 25, 2007)

trying to sell my e6400 for 11-12,00 jmd ... 68.60 - 1 US

but the damn q6600 prices jsut went up ...

btw, how hot are these q6600's?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 25, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> trying to sell my e6400 for 11-12,00 jmd ... 68.60 - 1 US
> 
> but the damn q6600 prices jsut went up ...
> 
> btw, how hot are these q6600's?




Hot if you need 4 cores, there are performance increases to be made but they do tend to not overclock as well as C2D.  

I aint going there until next year, for me personally for the stuff I do the upgrade/benefits dont warrant the costs at this particular time for me.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 25, 2007)

i dont need 4 core, was just trying to upgrade plus get rid of this particular chip .. i dont understand how come it so hot.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 26, 2007)

this camera sucks gonads .. anythign short of bright daylight ..


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 27, 2007)

anyone? i heard that a bios update for my board causes the reported temperatures to reduce.

http://forum.abit-usa.com/showthread.php?t=114112&page=3

feel like pulling down ma pc .. im in the mood to dig somethign inside out ..


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 27, 2007)

update the bios first...


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 27, 2007)

thats it






above are the fans i took off .. putting them back on now






once more again


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 27, 2007)

updated my bios .. i idle at 43-44 with speedstep on and all the fans


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 27, 2007)

also noticed a new otion in my bios called thermal control .. tis on


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 27, 2007)

Weird... take off your heatsink and show us how it looks like, I think you HAVENT put enough thermal paste on.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 27, 2007)

ok .. booting down now ...


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 28, 2007)

erm... looks like you put TOO much on  Um yeah on the bottom left side of the CPU socket... what the hell is that?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 28, 2007)

damn .. and i went and put on more cause u werent responding ...


----------



## anticlutch (Jul 28, 2007)

Remember, in terms of thermal compounds, less is more. Put down a rice-grain sized drop on the cpu, then used something like an old credit card to spread it around evenly.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 28, 2007)

jsut what i did spread it so thin i amost could see thru it


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 28, 2007)

Fine... let it burn in. Is it overclocked?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 28, 2007)

roughly the same temps .. how long to burn in


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 29, 2007)

well at the advice of a certain someone .. ive been considering tog et an antec 900 case .. but to me ( for whom money isa major issue ...) this tuniq 3 case seems like aviable alternative ... any comments ...


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 29, 2007)

> As mentioned earlier in the review, this is the bread and butter of the Tuniq 3 enclosure. This bracket apparatus, or the 3D Core Fan system as Tuniq refers to it, is an innovative and ingenious piece of engineering. This unique bracket system is so stuffed full of features and options that a separate review in itself could be written on it.
> 
> The bracket system is designed to accommodate case fans up to 120mm and be arrayed in a variety of positions and angles. The holes that you see in the bracket are the mounting areas for various sized case fans. This allows those that are picky about the airflow in their enclosure to really dial in exactly what they want.
> 
> ...










> The heart of this bracket system is in its pure versatility. Besides being able to accommodate just about any fan configuration you can think of, you can also adjust the angle at which those fans operate at. This is unprecedented for a mid-ATX enclosure, as no other ATX based case offers this type of exact control over the airflow within it. Our only cause for concern with the way that Tuniq designed the bracket system is when setting the swinging arm bracket to 0 degrees. By doing so, the screw that allows the arm to hinge freely back and forth partially blocks the screw hole in which to place the thumb screw in to lock the arm down. Technically, you could still force the thumb screw in, but by doing so you will strip the threads of the screw as well as the threads in the screw hole itself.
> 
> While we are impressed with the ingenuity shown by the folks at Tuniq, we're surprised to see an obvious flaw in this particular bracket area: at least one quarter of the 120mm fan is behind the bracket itself. This impedes airflow and restricts any kind of positive air movement within the enclosure. Equally disturbing is the increased noise levels as the air travels through the holes in the bracket itself. Indeed, the fan noise did increase slightly while the fan was operating as shown above, versus when the fan was removed from it. Elongated videocard owners are also out of luck (think 8800GTX and the upcoming ATI R600) when using a lower oriented 120mm fan.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 30, 2007)

Yeah the bracket works well, BUT, in where you live, Antec 900 would be a better option.


----------



## RickDStik (Aug 7, 2007)

MB: abit FI-90HD
CPU: Core 2 Duo E4300 
O/C: 3 GHz (333x9)
RAM: 400x2 @ CL5-5-5-15 @ 1.8V
Multi: 9x
Speedstep: OFF
STATUS: Cube gaming ftw
Cooling: Zalman cnps8000


----------



## JC316 (Sep 4, 2007)

MB: Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L
CPU: C2D E4300 Conroe
OC: 3.15 (350x9)
RAM: 700MHZ 5-5-5-15
Speedstep: Off
Status: Fully functional
Cooling: Thermaltake CL-P0370 with extra fan hot glued on.


----------



## driver66 (Sep 4, 2007)

OOOOOOOOOOOo   Can I join?


----------



## niko084 (Sep 4, 2007)

I was going some reading that the e4400 clocks better then the e4500.....

Well considering you have the ram and mainboard to take the higher fsb.


----------



## GSG-9 (Sep 4, 2007)

MB: Foxconn G9657MA-8EKRS2H
CPU: Core 2 Duo E6300 300Mhz FSB
O/C: 2.7 GHz (390x7)
RAM: 2048mb G.Skill  (3-3-3-13) (2T)
Multi: 7x
Video: XFX 7800GT XFX Edition (500/1065)
HD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 250GB Drive's in Raid 0
STATUS: Gaming/3D rendering
Cooling: Dual AeroTech 140mm fans


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## tkpenalty (Oct 3, 2007)

*Kicks thread back to life*


----------



## Fizban (Oct 17, 2007)

Hmm, I'll join...assuming the laptop variants count.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 1, 2007)

Core 2 Quad user here. Specs are to the side with all my other info such as posts and what not.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 5, 2007)

T7200 2GHz Owner..and proud lol. Need I say more?


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 31, 2007)

E6750 Count me in


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, guys time to kick this thread, HARD! 

Please discuss about overclocking here guys! So far my CPU does 3.22Ghz on the intel stock cooler without any problems whatsoever, stock vcore  

Motherboard can do 490FSB however... thats 3430@7x multi

Except those temperatures are rather crap, now that I'm using the stock intel cooler instead of the CNPS7700CU... Getting a HR-01 in a few days


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 2, 2008)

E6750 @3.24 405 FSBx8


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 2, 2008)

How high have you pushed your 6750 craig? mines fine at 3.6ghz with 1.41vcore.Idleing with media centre running at 31/31c.Max mine does 4ghz at 1.5625vcore.It posts at 520fsb but no windows.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 2, 2008)

Craigleberry said:


> E6750 @3.24 405 FSBx8



Cant you push it farther than that? I mean my E6300, does better than that! (Okay, 2MB vs 4MB L2... maybe something does really matter with the cache. You have a good motherboard + Best air cooler... push it! 

EDIT: Wait, I see whats holding you back bigtime... your RAM, I'd advise you to get a kit that can at least do DDR1066, even cheap generic kits. Go to the MIT and set the RAM ratio so that the speed of the RAM is around less than 800; the lowest ratio. Don't worry about pushing the  RAM, its not really necessary if you want a higher clockspeed anyway.



tigger69 said:


> How high have you pushed your 6750 craig? mines fine at 3.6ghz with 1.41vcore.Idleing with media centre running at 31/31c.Max mine does 4ghz at 1.5625vcore.It posts at 520fsb but no windows.



You must have no heating in your room to be able to get those temperatures...

Oh yeah by the way guys, please DO NOT use the motherboard's single reading for the CPU, instead use core temp. The single reading is by no means accurate compared to the actual reading (which is mostly 10*C~5*C off)

EDIT: Why the hell are my voltage sensors furbared on my motherboard?

and my core temps seem a bit high... 45/45... whilst on the other system the temps were around 31/32... (E4600), consider that this E6300 is underclocked as well, and the fact that the E4600 has a inferior cooler. I guess I should maybe test the E6300 in the other motherboard and see what happens, I'm worried I might have a dud board.

What is the stock vcore for the E4600 anyway?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 2, 2008)

the heating is on,its at 33/33c now,im watching avp2 requiem on wmp.dont forget it is a little cold in the uk at this time of the year.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, whos in australia atm and has a C2D with a stock cooler mounted onto it? May you guys please give me your hand, and post your Core temp temperatures at idle and load? Try to clock your CPU at around 2Ghz if possible lol.

The motherboard reading seems REALLY god damn cool (32*C), as usual gigabyte has anti-worry onboard monitors... with my DFI it was a different story though ... I guess I'm over reacting a bit.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 7, 2008)

yoow, this weekend i did a bit of dabbling and now i can get to 3.2 @ lowest voltage my mobo offers.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 8, 2008)

Crap, i think my board might be vdrooping...

At 1.4v, my system randomly locks up now :\... Any idea as to why this occurs? I got up to 490x9FSB as usual, however it doesnt seem to be stable at all anymore... DFI Blood iron users, do you guys also have the same issue?


----------



## PuMA (Jan 17, 2008)

HI like to join. e6750 @ 3GHZ 375 x 8 1.350V stable 24/7


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 2, 2008)

You guys trying to say somethin?


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 2, 2008)

They are asking to dissapear from this world-somehow. 

End the nonsense thanks.


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi I aquired some new ram..... I had a bit of trouble getting 3.6 GHz stable I got it there in the end. My new ram is OCz DDR2 800 MHz 4-4-4-15 I had to back out those timings to 5-5-5-15 to get it to start Windows. I have my ram divider set as low as it can go which is 2 so at 450x8 to get 3.6 GHz My ram is at 900MHz Volts are at 1.35.
The highest I can go with stock volts is 3.68 460x8 any higher than that and it will not post. Advice needed on how high I should put them volts to achieve 4 GHz


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 9, 2008)

Sorry for the double post but check this out!!!

http://logout.hu/iras/intel_e8400_5412mhz_hun_vilagrekord.html


----------

